# 2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County



## cigstoreind (Aug 3, 2018)

2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.

We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.

Dues are $1,300 for a family, which includes spouse and children under 18. Dues also include a camp with camper hookups with power, water and septic tank.

Send me a message if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## jamievickers1973 (Aug 4, 2018)

Interested,would like to talk to you about it


----------



## Leah4007 (Aug 5, 2018)

Good Afternoon,  do you still have available openings on your lease?


----------



## herkc130 (Aug 8, 2018)

Very interested - do you have room for two???


----------



## Hunt/Fish is a must (Aug 9, 2018)

Do you have any pictures of the property or any game taken off the property? Do you still have room?


----------



## Hog Buster (Aug 17, 2018)

cigstoreind said:


> 2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.
> 
> We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.
> 
> ...


I would like to put my name on a waiting list for next year if possible. My name is David Sanders 678-978-1195 or email me at davidsanders130@gmail.com


----------



## cigstoreind (Sep 4, 2018)

Yes, we still have spots available.  If you are interested you can call me at 706-280-2391.  If I am working and do not answer please leave a message so I know you are not a telemarketer calling.
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## cigstoreind (Sep 4, 2018)

Hunt/Fish is a must said:


> Do you have any pictures of the property or any game taken off the property? Do you still have room?


Yes, we still have spots available.  If you are interested you can call me at 706-280-2391.  If I am working and do not answer please leave a message so I know you are not a telemarketer calling.
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## cigstoreind (Sep 4, 2018)

herkc130 said:


> Very interested - do you have room for two???


Yes, we still have spots available.  If you are interested you can call me at 706-280-2391.  If I am working and do not answer please leave a message so I know you are not a telemarketer calling.
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## cigstoreind (Sep 4, 2018)

Bump


----------



## cigstoreind (Sep 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## DynamicDennis (Dec 18, 2018)

Are there club stands/foodplots or is everything fend for yourself?


----------



## Jethro1214 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello when can I talk to you about lease I live in Stewart county my phone  is 229 331 4150 thanks  Ken email kdjester1630@gmail.com 




cigstoreind said:


> 2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.
> 
> We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jethro1214 (Jan 16, 2019)

cigstoreind said:


> 2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.
> 
> We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.
> 
> ...


Hi I would like to get with you to talk and see this lease 
Thanks Ken


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2019)

Last seen Oct if last year. 
If you want it open. Shoot me a PM


----------

